# Which body for a beginner ?



## kc4sox (Feb 1, 2015)

Hey Guys the camera isn't for me I'm shooting a 5D MK3. My son has caught the bug and he wants to invest in some used equipment. At the risk of sounding like a "snob" I only buy the Pro level Canon bodies so, I haven't researched the others at all. So, I need a little advise please. His budget is around 700.00 for a body and a good "Walk around lens"  He won't be doing serious video work so, that's not a major concern. I'd just like to point him towards a good body that will work well for him as he learns and grows in the hobby. What says the group ?


----------



## UjaiDidida (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi kc4sox. If $700 is the budget then maybe 60D or used 70D. It depends on the user. I'd get a full frame or at least a semi pro but ends up owning a high end entry level because it just fits my needs at my budget. Since it is your son that going to use the body then I think you should let him do the research.


----------



## goodguy (Feb 1, 2015)

Since in your question you didnt limit to a certain company I will recommend Nikon D5300, it comes with its 18-55mm VR kit lens
This camera has a big sensor advantage over the comparing Canon's with significantly better DR and Shadow recovery and better low light performance.


----------



## TCampbell (Feb 1, 2015)

A refurbished 60D with  lens is just a little above the $700.  The 60D is a mid-range camera (better than the Rebel bodies.)

Canon EOS 60D EF-S 18-135mm IS Lens Kit Refurbished Canon Online Store

Otherwise a new T3i is within budget.

A T6i announcement is expected so that will likely drop the price of the T5i (and I expect they'll stop producing the T3i and just let the stock run out.)


----------



## minicoop1985 (Feb 2, 2015)

I think a T5i should fit the bill pretty well. I have a T4i (same thing but with a different badge) that's very, very user friendly and would be great for a beginner.


----------



## sashbar (Feb 2, 2015)

Your choice depends of whether you are OK with your son asking to borrow your Canon lenses.


----------



## UjaiDidida (Feb 3, 2015)

^^ His son probably not going to borrow lenses from him often. He just need a 'walk around lens' for the body.


----------



## KenC (Feb 23, 2015)

The Rebels all have the same sensor as every Canon up to the 7D, so they are capable of capturing images just as well.  If you're worried that he'll break one and want the stronger body of one of the "pro" cameras that's another thing, but most of us manage not to break our cameras anyway, even though they're not "pro" bodies.


----------

